# Peeing on carpet and not tile floor



## missmandy022 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey everyone

I was wondering if you could give me some advice with regards to house breaking. Titan is 10 weeks old now and although I know he is still very young, he has been doing wonderful with house training. I have kept him only in the areas of my house with tiled floor and he rarely has an accident indoors. However, even if I have just let him out to pee, the second his feet touch carpet anywhere in my house he pees immediately. I am thinking it is because it feels like grass to him. Has anyone else had this issue and how did you resolve it over time as you gave your dog more freedom in your home? Thanks!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta wasnt allowed on carpet until she was about 4 months old. She was better able to hold her bladder. It seems to help doing that. Keep him away from carpet until he's a bit older and then try again. Also make sure the spots on the carpet he does get, make sure they get cleaned up with an enzyme cleaner. Give it a shot again later down the road once he's better about holding his bladder.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The main thing really is he's still learning the housebreaking thing and it's not clear at all to him. Just make sure you are doing your part in the housebreaking puzzle, because when we are clear and consistant, they learn much faster.

Use the crate, ideal and night or when we aren't home.

Use closed doors and baby gates to make sure the puppy is always in the same room we are in so we can catch them BEFORE they have to go, and get them out for the puppy party. OR catch them when they start to squat (NOT AFTER WE FIND A PILE, we missed that training opportunity) so we can 'uh uh' them to stop them mid-stream and carry them outside to finish and have the puppy party.

I know I have purchased a waterproof tarp at Home Depot/Loews if the carpet has to be in the picture and I am tired of cleaning it. They come in brown now. Are SO easy to clean, and you can really hear the puppy when they start to pee on it so makes the 'catching them in the act' much easier. I just buy a huge tarp, put the coffee table on it, and then have zero anger because the cleanup is so easy.

My puppies earn their freedom in the house. So if it's just one room at a time (the room I am in) and the crate, then that's what it is. Because that's the only way I can TEACH them. So the faster I teach, the faster they learn, and the more house I can open up to them.

Frankly, my pups don't exercise in the house. That's my job for outside the home. Packing them in the car. Visiting with friends/family. Puppy classes. Hikes in the woods. They exercise outside. They rest and learn house rules in the home!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yup, very normal. I can't tell you how many foster dogs I've housebroken on tile only to have them pee on carpet the second I let them on it.

Here's the thing. Dog's are terrible at generalizing. YOU think you've taught him not to pee in the house, but who knows what he's actually learned in his fuzzy little brain? Maybe he's learned not to pee in the areas he likes to play and sleep. Maybe he's learned not to pee on hard surfaces. It takes him a while to learn that what you actually mean is "Don't pee in places with a roof and walls." When you think about it, it's actually a fairly complicated thought process, especially for someone who's only been on the planet 10 weeks. Go slowly with your housebreaking and don't give him too much freedom.


----------

